# Decorated Marine attacked by group of teens outside D.C. McDonald's



## Marine0311 (Feb 18, 2016)

Decorated Marine attacked by group of teens outside D.C. McDonald's

A veteran Marine sergeant was assaulted and robbed at a McDonald's in Washington D.C. last week, in an attack the victim says was racially charged, according to police. 




I am disgusted to say the least.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a special place in my heart for the coward who hangs in groups and relies on the sucker punch to impose their will on others.


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

Was he wearing his uniform at the time or clothing that identified a military affiliation? If not then the "Decorated Marine" part shouldn't be in the headline or even leading the story. We've become our own #blacklivesmatter crowd as though a veteran's well being matters more than someone who never served. Make the ironic connection later in the article, but how many people were assaulted in America that very day and didn't receive a story in USA Today? I understand his connection to a heroic and iconic event, but if this attack had nothing to do with his service then it shouldn't drive the article.

That they told him to go to the VA for medical care is hilarious in an angry sort of way. That's like going to the Clintons for IT advice...

I hope he makes a full recovery and those responsible go to an adult jail.

ETA: clarity, spelling, and grammar


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2016)

If he was allowed to carry a gun, he could have been able to defend himself after the initial attack. Hope he sues the city for violating his civil rights.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 18, 2016)

Unfortunately, whether he possessed a firearm or not...people are afraid to defend themselves against thugs and thuggery. It's that simple. 

We -- as a nation -- need to free ourselves from the fear of defending ourselves against predators...regardless of their gender, color, etc.

Until we do...the predators will prey with impunity!


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2016)

Get this shit:

McDonald's
911 E St NW, Washington, DC 20004
Google Maps

What is across the street?


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

lindy said:


> Get this shit:
> 
> McDonald's
> 911 E St NW, Washington, DC 20004
> ...



You think they were in town to see Our American Cousin?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2016)

The decorated Marine angle only plays into this after-the-fact when the media's writing up the copy.

I bet he's wishing he'd brought a Louisville Slugger into that McD's.


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You think they were in town to see Our American Cousin?



I was referring to the southern neighbor (two can play at this!).


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

lindy said:


> I was referring to the southern neighbor (two can play at this!).



What does Mexico have to do with this story?


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 18, 2016)

I think you guys aren't looking deep enough into this. The fact that it happened across the road from the FBI, who are the ones in charge of the X Files, shows a certain level of permissiveness towards assaults by aliens, for aliens.


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> What does Mexico have to do with this story?



Minibar by Jose Andres?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 18, 2016)

So a Marine veteran who is not racist, was assaulted and robbed by several black racist at McDonald's?

Saw an interview from the Marine on Fox news, I like that he called these black kids out for being racist.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 18, 2016)

lindy said:


> Get this shit:
> 
> McDonald's
> 911 E St NW, Washington, DC 20004
> ...



Ha, Hoover is nothing more than an admin office....but, would have been nice if some FBI police were around and could help.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 20, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> So a Marine veteran *who is not racist*, was assaulted and robbed by several *black racist* at McDonald's?
> 
> Saw an interview from the Marine on Fox news, I like that he called these black kids out for being racist.


Do you have anything to support the bold?
Racism is racism regardless of what color the perpetrator is.
They sound like stupid fucking kids. Sharpton, Jackson and their ilk are racists. These kids are just oxygen thieves who deserve the rusty pizza cutter special, but that doesn't make them racists.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> ...These kids are just oxygen thieves who deserve the rusty pizza cutter special, but that doesn't make them racists.



He was a white guy sitting alone. They baited him with questions about "do Black Lives Matter" and used the alleged bigotry of his race as an excuse to assault and rob him. Reverse the scenario, make it a black guy sitting alone and group of white teenagers using the same excuse and you have racism and a hate crime. There's no distinction between being a racist or being a non-racist who uses racial excuses to attack somebody.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 20, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Do you have anything to support the bold?
> Racism is racism regardless of what color the perpetrator is.
> They sound like stupid fucking kids. Sharpton, Jackson and their ilk are racists. These kids are just oxygen thieves who deserve the rusty pizza cutter special, but that doesn't make them racists.



Those were actually the Marines personal words used during a Fox news interview. I'll take 'him' for his word...thanks for trying to 'educate' me on racism, but I've got a pretty good handle on it.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 20, 2016)

I am glad that I have reached the point in my life where I don't see race...I see threats and non-threats.

Others can try their best to make it otherwise, but I won't take the bait.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> He was a white guy sitting alone. They baited him with questions about "do Black Lives Matter" and used the alleged bigotry of his race as an excuse to assault and rob him. Reverse the scenario, make it a black guy sitting alone and group of white teenagers using the same excuse and you have racism *and a hate crime.* There's no distinction between being a racist or being a non-racist who uses racial excuses to attack somebody.


A hate crime, really? I don't see it as any different if the roles are reversed.
So check this out, as Agoge alluded to, I don't see race in all this or anywhere else for that matter until you bring extremists into the conversation. I'd be willing to bet you, and everyone else here, a soda that these idiots don't even know where Black Lives Matter came from, its context or anything else other than it was a hashtag they saw on Twitter or FB. The story as is, is dumb kids doing stupid shit. The kids called the Marine a racist, probably completely un-based. So fucking what? I wish the Marine had been armed and had sent them all to the hospital vice what actually transpired. My comment would be the same if the Marine was black and the kids were white...brown Marine, white kids...yellow Marine, black kids...red Marine, yellow kids...doesn't matter much to me. If you're being a shit head, I don't care what color your skin is, you're being a shit head and you deserve to be dealt with accordingly. These kids weren't spouting off about racial superiority, they were being shit heads.
Someone who once fought for equality (not the race baiting assholes that exist today) made a passing comment about being judged not by the color of one's skin, but by the content of their character. So I guess that's what I'm doing here. These kids character has been found severely wanting. I could give a shit less about the color of their skin.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2016)

To reiterate my point, whether they understood it or not, they used a racially-driven excuse to attack a person. That doesn't necessarily make them racists but it doesn't disqualify them either. Neither you nor I have the power to examine the inside of their minds, which in any case, probably contain a lot of empty space. I appreciate the lecture on not judging people by the color of their skin, which I have never done, and applaud your purity, but if you're suggesting my post was racist, then I believe you've misinterpreted my statements.

I don't want to beat a dead horse here, I've made some comments without prejudice and stand by them and I respect your point of view.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2016)

I was not 'lecturing' you or anyone else with my post and I never suggested you or your post was racist.

Aside from that, certainly agree with you regarding the empty space taking up the 6" between their ears.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 21, 2016)

If you brutally beat someone and rob them of their belongings because of the color of their skin, you are a fuck racist...period. Yes that is a hate crime, to act as a group and beat and rob someone because of their ethnicity. Yes this incident was completely race based, this decorated Marine said so on live fucking television. He was actually there, the one who was beaten.

@SkewzLoose, your argument is silly and unfounded. You have zero information to argue your POV, and no reason to question or disagree with this (decorated war veteran) Marine.

You have a tendency to makes posts in a lecturing "why do you say this,  this is why your wrong manner" backed with no supporting information and normally filled with personal opinions. Hints the responses you receive. So my advice to you is watch the interview of this Marine, the video of him being beaten, and research the federal statutes of what constitutes a "hate crime" and than use that information to comeback and explain to me why this Marine is wrong in his assessment that he is a victim of a hate crime (which I fully agree with dependent on some qualifiers that are unknown to me currently). And if you're unwilling to do so, your argument is bullshit and should really just stop. $.02


----------



## Brill (Feb 21, 2016)

Just throwing it out there that the "knockout game" is very popular along the I-95 corridor. The majority of players are black and victims are white.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The decorated Marine angle only plays into this after-the-fact when the media's writing up the copy.



I think being a decorated war veteran Marine, puts a lot of credibility in the Marines side of, how and why he was attacked. A guy who's had to work, fight and bleed next to all ethnicities. Kinda changes perspective on the silly shit life, like someone's skin color, I know it did for me.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 21, 2016)

lindy said:


> Just throwing it out there that the "knockout game" is very popular along the I-95 corridor. The majority of players are black and victims are white.



In the interview, the Marine said " I was eating my meal, these kids were running around the restaurant acting like kids, they came to me and taunting me about if black lives matter, I simply ignored them finished my meal and got up to leave, they apparently attacked me at the door".

I guess my irritation here is if these kids didn't want to be considered racists or possibly face federal hate crime charges, why did they use the black lives matter, to initiate their assault and robbery of this man?


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 21, 2016)

Brats like that are the quintessential Low Info Voters-to-be and/or Voters (age dependent). They're not going to know all the backstory about BLM, and they probably have no idea who Derray McKesson is. However, they DO know (in their idea of reality) that BLM is something that irritates those "clear" SOB's. That's all that matters to them. 

As far as whether or not it was a hate crime, fuck it. Charge'em with it. Rule #4: Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 22, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> If you brutally beat someone and rob them of their belongings because of the color of their skin, you are a fuck racist...period. Yes that is a hate crime, to act as a group and beat and rob someone because of their ethnicity. Yes this incident was completely race based, this decorated Marine said so on live fucking television. He was actually there, the one who was beaten.
> 
> @SkewzLoose, your argument is silly and unfounded. You have zero information to argue your POV, and no reason to question or disagree with this (decorated war veteran) Marine.
> 
> You have a tendency to makes posts in a lecturing "why do you say this,  this is why your wrong manner" backed with no supporting information and normally filled with personal opinions. Hints the responses you receive. So my advice to you is watch the interview of this Marine, the video of him being beaten, and research the federal statutes of what constitutes a "hate crime" and than use that information to comeback and explain to me why this Marine is wrong in his assessment that he is a victim of a hate crime (which I fully agree with dependent on some qualifiers that are unknown to me currently). And if you're unwilling to do so, your argument is bullshit and should really just stop. $.02


Show me where I said it wasn't a hate crime. It absolutely is. I wouldn't disagree with that at all.
I never questioned or disagreed with the Marine who was involved in the incident. Yes I know he was there and he was the one who was beat up. 
I watched the interview, the video and read 5-6 articles on the incident before posting. But again, I never said it wasn't a hate crime. So if you'd care to point out where I said "this is not a hate crime" I'd be more than happy to defend my stance.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Well what the hell is your argument? If it is a hate crime, than you would have to agree that these kids were racist (or at the very least that they acted based on race?) would you not? You've made  posts telling us how un-racist these kids are, lecturing us on race and how it is applied and or not, but now you don't disagree that its a hate crime?

So what I gather here, is that you were unwilling to do a google search on the federal and state statutes on the legal definition for prosecution of a hate crime? And are now backing out of your silly argument that these kids are not racist, by attempting to change the argument, stating that "you didn't say that this wasn't a hate crime"?

Lame...

FYI: I actually gave you a very easy out and "turn this around and toss it in my face" by telling you to research it. The case doesn't meet the legal definition for prosecution for federal felony hate crime, as a deadly weapon, arson or explosives, were not used, excluding a lesser misdemeanor charge of hate crimes. I took the time to read the law earlier yesterday, but didn't have time to come back and correct myself, as I am now.

You failed......good day!

ETA: Your quote bellow says it all...


SkrewzLoose said:


> A hate crime, really? I don't see it as any different if the roles are reversed.
> So check this out, as Agoge alluded to, I don't see race in all this or anywhere else for that matter until you bring extremists into the conversation. I'd be willing to bet you, and everyone else here, a soda that these idiots don't even know where Black Lives Matter came from, its context or anything else other than it was a hashtag they saw on Twitter or FB. The story as is, is dumb kids doing stupid shit. The kids called the Marine a racist, probably completely un-based. So fucking what? I wish the Marine had been armed and had sent them all to the hospital vice what actually transpired. My comment would be the same if the Marine was black and the kids were white...brown Marine, white kids...yellow Marine, black kids...red Marine, yellow kids...doesn't matter much to me. If you're being a shit head, I don't care what color your skin is, you're being a shit head and you deserve to be dealt with accordingly. These kids weren't spouting off about racial superiority, they were being shit heads.
> Someone who once fought for equality (not the race baiting assholes that exist today) made a passing comment about being judged not by the color of one's skin, but by the content of their character. So I guess that's what I'm doing here. These kids character has been found severely wanting. I could give a shit less about the color of their skin.


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Show me where I said it wasn't a hate crime. It absolutely is. I wouldn't disagree with that at all.



Earlier you posted this:



SkrewzLoose said:


> A hate crime, really?



"A hate crime, really" implies a certain amount of skepticism or disbelief that it's a hate crime. Whatever your intent, that's how I read your post. It was kind of conflicting.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 22, 2016)

Go back and look at the post I was responding to. 
"A hate crime, really" was in response to OcokaOne's statement that if the roles were reversed it would be racism AND a hate crime. It was not in response to the incident itself. That's why I quoted and bolded that part of his post when I responded.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 22, 2016)

And here is the difference, I made a mistake in calling this a hate crime, but researched the law and have since corrected myself. You caught yourself up and are continuing to argue it, and any blind man could see right through it.

However unimportant it is. The overall point is that you took a stance that these kids are "oxygen thieves" but not racist, while any reasonable person would say that anyone of any skin color who attacks and steals the stuff of another person, based on that other persons skin color is in fact, a racist.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 22, 2016)

18 U.S. Code § 249 - Hate crime acts

Overview

the definition of hate crime

Definition of HATE CRIME

the definition of racist

racist - definition of racist in English from the Oxford dictionary

racist Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary

It would appear that, according to the law, and several other web-based definitions of "hate crime" this was a hate crime. In case you didn't see it, there's an "or" before "through use of fire, firearm, dangerous weapon or an explosive or incendiary device" in the legal definition. 
And for the sake of not arguing with you anymore, I'll call the kids racists although, in my opinion, only part of the definition applies to them. Their actions were based on race, intolerance and prejudice. However, in my opinion, based on the articles I have read, it does not appear that they were trying to promote or instill their belief that their race is superior to the next. Each one of the definitions begins with "the belief that". You, I or anyone else can't know what they were thinking or not thinking when they attacked this Marine. Therefore, I'm left to conclude that the prejudice is obvious but the other half of the definition of racism is not. So we can agree to disagree on that point.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 22, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'll call the kids racists.



See that wasn't so bad...

The like if for the research and an actual well thought out reply. Good job on that, well done!


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 22, 2016)

According to the first article I read on this, the victim was hit in the back of the head with a pistol. If the CCTV feed bears that out, there's your firearm. Just because they didn't shoot him doesn't negate its use if it was there. Hate crime could still be charged. Rule #4 is still in play.


----------



## Brill (Feb 22, 2016)

Bacon as a possible weapon?

FBI offers $5,000 reward after bacon found at Vegas mosque | Fox News


----------



## Raptor (Feb 23, 2016)

lindy said:


> Bacon as a possible weapon?
> 
> FBI offers $5,000 reward after bacon found at Vegas mosque | Fox News


:-/
Bacon on a door handle leads to a $5000 reward for providing information on the perpetrator? :wall:


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2016)

lindy said:


> Bacon as a possible weapon?
> 
> FBI offers $5,000 reward after bacon found at Vegas mosque | Fox News



Tomorrow's headline will read "pardus arrested, Freefalling seen with a $5000 watch."


----------



## pardus (Feb 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Tomorrow's headline will read "pardus arrested, Freefalling seen with a $5000 watch."



I would never do that to Bacon!


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2016)

pardus said:


> I would never do that to Bacon!



Maybe not, but I'd turn you in for a watch.


----------



## pardus (Feb 23, 2016)

:wall:


lol


----------



## Brill (Feb 23, 2016)

Doesn't matter now since it's not considered a hate crime.

Unbelievable.


----------



## pardus (Feb 23, 2016)

lindy said:


> Doesn't matter now since it's not considered a hate crime.
> 
> Unbelievable.



Seriously?  :wall:

I bet it would be if he was wearing a hoodie and eating skittles.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 24, 2016)

That's pretty fucked.


----------

